# NFS client code compilation



## ankit_mmmec (May 20, 2013)

Hello *a*ll,

I am a bit new to all this so I might be asking some silly question. Actually I was searching for an NFS client for a UEFI domain and found some code at below location:

Code Location:- /projects/uefi/sys/fs/nfs

I just wanted to compile this on my Linux machine or in UEFI space; can anyone please help me out with this*?*

Regards,
Ankit Singh


----------



## SirDice (May 21, 2013)

And what exactly does this have to do with FreeBSD?


----------



## ankit_mmmec (May 22, 2013)

Actually want to convert FreeBSD Makefile to normal Linux format Makefile, so that I can compile NFS client code on my Linux machine.


----------



## wblock@ (May 22, 2013)

The projects directories in the repositories are for experimental projects, they may not compile anyway.  And FreeBSD's make(1) is different from Linux.

Why not just use the Linux NFS client?


----------



## ankit_mmmec (May 22, 2013)

Actually, I tried with Linux NFS only but did not want XPRT module of it as I wanted to port the NFS client code on a single threaded system. Can you please help me out with it?


----------



## kpa (May 22, 2013)

We are talking about two very different systems here that have almost nothing in common in their internal implementations. Both NFS implementations do implement the same NFS protocol but that's where the similarities end. I bet porting the FreeBSD NFS client code to Linux would be a mammoth task and not worth the time it takes.


----------



## ankit_mmmec (May 23, 2013)

Actually the final goal is to get an NFS Client for my UEFI based system. How about porting Linux NFS to UEFI?


----------



## wblock@ (May 23, 2013)

Wait, I think I see the problem.  FreeBSD is not Linux.  At all.  In general, we are the wrong people to be asking about porting Linux software.  How UEFI (a BIOS replacement) is connected with NFS (a network filesystem), I'm afraid I just don't see.


----------



## ankit_mmmec (May 23, 2013)

We need to support NFS/CIFS/FTP for UEFI!


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2013)

ankit_mmmec said:
			
		

> We need to support NFS/CIFS/FTP for UEFI!



We don't even have the basic booting capabilities for UEFI yet.


----------



## wblock@ (May 23, 2013)

There is work being done on UEFI booting.  It has, as far as I can tell, exactly nothing to do with NFS or other network protocols, all of which happen after the operating system is running.


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> There is work being done on UEFI booting.


Yes, I've seen some commits in this regard. FreeBSD/IA64 already has it as that's the only way to boot an IA-64 system.



> It has, as far as I can tell, exactly nothing to do with NFS or other network protocols, all of which happen after the operating system is running.


True, but UEFI has some interesting possibilities. It's possible to load a rudimentary shell with UEFI. There are some UEFI network drivers too, so it should be possible. 

http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/tianocore/index.php?title=Welcome


----------

